# My first time ever tried PINK...



## verdge (Sep 25, 2007)

Okey here's a look that I thought wouldn't look cool coz too much pinks... but I think the pictures were cool..I kinda liked it...

here's what I used:All MAC unless stated
EYES: Bare study paintpots, Gracious me s/s, Pink freeze e/s, Swish e/s, Passionate e/s, Romping e/s, Blacktrack Fluidline, red Cherry lashes in #42
FACE: Mineralize satinfinish, Northern Lights MSF
LIPS: Pomposity l/s


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 25, 2007)

You+Pink= So Freakin Hot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nelly711 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, this is beautiful!


----------



## lanise1328 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW  that is very pretty!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 25, 2007)

It's a hot, hot look.


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2007)

WOOW!! u look hot!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 25, 2007)

oh my god wow this is hot. Loves it.


----------



## maggiep07 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow this is great! i love your posts


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 25, 2007)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## Chinay (Sep 25, 2007)

fabulous yet again


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 25, 2007)

gorgeous and i love the looks that you are giving the camera, kinda a sex kitten vibe going there


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 25, 2007)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: You make everything look good!!!!!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 25, 2007)

Pretty in Pink


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 25, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 25, 2007)

i think you look good in anything and everything you try!


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 25, 2007)

gorgeous as always!


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 25, 2007)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## ne0ndice (Sep 25, 2007)

this is amazing!  wish there were some closed-eye shot too :\


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 25, 2007)

pink loves you!


----------



## gohgoomah (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_i think you look good in anything and everything you try!_

 
AMEN TO THAT!


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 25, 2007)

Tutoral please!!!!


----------



## astronaut (Sep 25, 2007)

Hot! You have such a sexy malicious smile! >


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG that looks so good on you!! Def wear pink for often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for posting!


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 26, 2007)

so HOT!!!!!


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Sep 26, 2007)

thats hot!!!!! very pretty


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 26, 2007)

*~*So pretty...I love your eyes!!*~*


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 26, 2007)

very pretty!!! Pinks suit you well!


----------



## frocher (Sep 26, 2007)

This is lovely.


----------



## LOLOMGWTFBBQ (Sep 26, 2007)

You are so gorgeous! I love the makeup.  You look smashing in pinks.


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Sep 26, 2007)

Where do you get the lashes from? Oh yeah, PRETTY FOTD!


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 26, 2007)

You look gorgeous in pink! Tut please!


----------



## Baby Mac (Sep 26, 2007)

Your eyes are the most beautiful colour...I love pink


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 26, 2007)

wow! stunning!


----------



## Noel (Sep 26, 2007)

HOT and gorgeous!! I love your makeup skillz.


----------



## user79 (Sep 26, 2007)

Gorgeous! Those cool pink shades really suit you.


----------



## Jot (Sep 26, 2007)

wow! totally hot


----------



## Jayne (Sep 26, 2007)

prettyyyyy


----------



## jajababy (Sep 26, 2007)

Great job! Lovely, I really like the last pic. You're too adorable!


----------



## entipy (Sep 26, 2007)

WOW!!! I haven't seen you do anything yet that wasn't just HOT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is gorgeous. Love the eyes. Love the cheeks. Love the lips!!!


----------



## pichima (Sep 26, 2007)

gorgeous gorgeous gooorgeouuuss


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 26, 2007)

damn! sexy!!!

I really need to find those lashes. LOL


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 26, 2007)

absolutly BEAUTIFuL


----------



## kimmy (Sep 26, 2007)

pink is a really good colour for you.


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 26, 2007)

i feel the same way about too much pink

but after seeing this...wow its so striking... I love it


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_You+Pink= So Freakin Hot!!!!!!!!!_

 

*Uhh huuh* :nod:


----------



## Spatzchen (Sep 27, 2007)

Pink is sooo hot on You, and You are very hot in pink


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW! Beautiful girl!


----------



## kyrillaangel (Sep 27, 2007)

this pink look is hot, you look great!


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 27, 2007)

Stunning 
I love the lip color


----------



## Weasel (Sep 27, 2007)

YOU.LOOK.AMAZING.

I am totally in love with this!!

tutorial?? pretty please?


----------



## Mz_Shoogah (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW gurl!!! That is soo freaken hot!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna try pinks now.....


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 27, 2007)

you look hot in pinks! =)


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 28, 2007)

Maaan, this look is freaking amazing!


----------



## amethystangel (Sep 29, 2007)

Good god, that is so sexy!!!


----------



## daFilli (Sep 29, 2007)

beautiful.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Sep 30, 2007)

gorrrggggeeeeouuuusss i want that lipstick now


----------



## meiming (Sep 30, 2007)

Perfectly pink and gorgeous!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow... you look gorgeous.  Pink looks sooo good on you.  Love the lips.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Oct 1, 2007)

Very pretty! I love your shots! The 3rd one specially, looks very sultry!


----------



## mandragora (Oct 1, 2007)

In the words of Paris Hilton ... That's HOTT!  Specially the last pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Eoraptor (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing as always!  You are so fabulous in pinks.


----------



## snowkei (Oct 2, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow this looks great on you!


----------



## User49 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to have to try this! It looks so pretty! The blending is fab as always!


----------



## pinkbweakfast (Oct 2, 2007)

you lookkk gorgeous! I need these pink hues right now~


----------

